# In the Shadow of JSOC



## Marauder06 (Nov 9, 2020)

In the Shadow of JSOC

I have deep personal connection to this story, and I think a lot of SOF professionals (and their families) can relate.



> My Dad was a good man, but for me, his goodness has nothing to do with his work at the Joint Special Operations Command (JSOC). In fact, my regard for the professionals at JSOC and the critically important and dangerous missions they execute behind the scenes produces powerfully mixed feelings for me. That's because in addition to reverence and respect, I also felt jealous loathing for JSOC for 37 years.


*full story here*


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 9, 2020)

A great and honest article.....well done.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Nov 9, 2020)

Thank you. This offered an insight I hadn't considered. A thought provoking article to be sure.


----------

